# How many bags of cement to a pallet?



## RoseGarden (Jun 5, 2005)

I know you can purchase bags of cement, portland, and etc by the pallet, but how many bags to the pallet?


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

RoseGarden said:


> I know you can purchase bags of cement, portland, and etc by the pallet, but how many bags to the pallet?



.............Last i knew Sackrete was 40 sacks per pallet at 80 #'s per sack . Now , portland may also be 40 per pallet but it weighs 94 #'s per bag unless they've applied the "coffee" thing too a sack and decreased the weight too some lower number although I doubt it . , fordy... :shrug:


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

My husband said that Portland cement is 35 bags to a pallet but it depends on what you are buying.


----------



## RoseGarden (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks for the replies, it helps me to do some rough calculations!


----------

